# sql statement alter table foreign key



## Paul279 (29. Jul 2012)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe hier einen simplen sql Befehl, der einen Foreign Key hinzufügt:


```
alter table PUNKTE
add foreign key 
JURORENFK 
references JUROREN(JURORENID);
```

Meine Tabellen sehen so aus:






Ich bekomme immer einen Fehler:


Error code -1, SQL state 42X01: Syntaxfehler: Encountered "JURORENFK" at line 3, column 1.
Line 1, column 1

Ich hoffe, dass ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt.
Danke sehr

//EDIT LÖSUNG
In java muss man das so schreiben:

```
alter table PUNKTE
add foreign key 
(JURORENFK) 
references JUROREN(JURORENID);
```


----------



## maki (29. Jul 2012)

RDBMS?


----------



## Paul279 (29. Jul 2012)

maki hat gesagt.:


> RDBMS?



Wenn das damit gemeint ist:

Java Datenbank Derby Client
(org.apache.derby.jdbc.ClientDriver)


----------



## maki (29. Jul 2012)

ALTER TABLE ist sehr unterschiedlich je nach verwendetem RBMS.

Laut Doku ist das Staement korrekt, vorrausgesetzt das Feld [c]JURORENFK[/c] existiert vorher bereits vorher.

Edit Zu spät... vielleciht hat nur ein Leerzeichen ander richttigen Stelle gefehlt?


----------



## Paul279 (29. Jul 2012)

Danke maki für deine Hilfe
Lehrzeichen kann ich mir nicht vorstelen, da ich auf das sehr geachtet habe.

Glücklicherweise habe ich ein Beispiel bei Google gefunden, da waren eben diese Runden Klammern dabei und siehe da, es hat funktioniert. 

Wünsche einen schönen Abend


----------

